# Bsja



## badger (Sep 24, 2010)

i have a few questions on how to get into doing bsja, i have no idea! the website isnt much help. How old do u have to be to go into juniors? or senious? also do u have to be registered to do a class? Any other info you have on bsja would be very appricated! thanx


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

Right 
16 and over you fall into being a senior however you have too be riding a horse not a pony
under 16 and on a pony is juniors, you will need to register with the bsja to compete however you can go to an affilated show and jump on what is called a ticket this will cost double the enty fee but you are not affiliated the rules on the bsja are very strict. 
hope this helps if you need any more answers just ask!


----------



## badger (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you! A decent answer! Yes it does help thanx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

badger said:


> Thank you! A decent answer! Yes it does help thanx
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 thats fine glad i can help.


----------

